# Awesome GTI Rolling road day!!!!



## stridgey (Apr 26, 2004)

Awsome gti are having a rolling road day on the 28th/29th/ and 30th of december. They are doing a special offer of Â£30 per run. anyone intrested in going down on one of the days cos its half price????? :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

I remember a post from a while back saying they were having trouble with Haldex cars, so they were pulling the fuse on the Haldex for power runs. Maybe worth checking they're OK with Haldex cars before you go?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

had plenty of runs neil with the haldex fuse pulled with no problems so i wouldn't worry.i'm booked in for midday on friday 30th


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

i will be there also


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

bmx said:


> i will be there also


with or without dents and scratches


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

caney said:


> bmx said:
> 
> 
> > i will be there also
> ...


without mate, shes been polished up to her former glory, may even have some bigger stopies by then


----------



## stridgey (Apr 26, 2004)

ill cu there then boys on the friday!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

stridgey said:


> ill cu there then boys on the friday!


good stuff


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

bmx said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > bmx said:
> ...


 i'll send the springs to you this week


----------



## stridgey (Apr 26, 2004)

booked in for fri 30th at 12.30!!!!!


----------



## stridgey (Apr 26, 2004)

anyone else up for it, its only Â£30!!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

stridgey said:


> anyone else up for it, its only Â£30!!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


yeah come on guys! how about it clive? 2 hours up the m6 for us


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

caney are you gonna be using nos with the ihi kit? cant wait to see that on the rollers 

ps im on at 11.45am


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

bmx said:


> caney are you gonna be using nos with the ihi kit? cant wait to see that on the rollers
> 
> ps im on at 11.45am


 yeah but only a small shot as i wont know what sort of power the ihi is gonna kick out! dont wanna blow it up :roll: awesome's rollers only give power at the wheels which is a shame as knowing the flywheel power would of been good


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

cant you calculate for losses to get the flywheel bhp?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

bmx said:


> cant you calculate for losses to get the flywheel bhp?


i hope so


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

caney said:


> bmx said:
> 
> 
> > cant you calculate for losses to get the flywheel bhp?
> ...


Awesome's Dynojet does calc coastdown as report it as clutch power... BUT the losses they record on the 2wd machines dont amount to much at all so consequent flywheel calc'd figures look lower.

Jim did post a chapter and verse on this on SCN about why it does what it does etc.... Still very low figures shown for losses compared to most other RR's

Going to be there myself on the 29th.
See what they can do.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Just got back from Awesome and they had a RR day ,vw & seat so i went for a look      

A nos 1.8 T [scirocco old type] got clutch slip and only showed 295bhp at the wheels      

A lupo with a s3 engine      

VR6 turbo golf   

I will try to get up to you all on the friday ,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Will try and make the friday.I will be going up the M6 from J7 so can meet up if you like or will sea you there.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

DAZTTC said:


> Will try and make the friday.I will be going up the M6 from J7 so can meet up if you like or will sea you there.


i'm going from junction 1 (rugby)


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi Caney seen yuor car lots at the pod will have to meet up on the way.I was at Gaydon but did not have canse to chat (yes it was me all kited up
 )will pm mob number be for we go speek to you soon mate.

DAZ


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

davidg said:


> Just got back from Awesome and they had a RR day ,vw & seat so i went for a look
> 
> A nos 1.8 T [scirocco old type] got clutch slip and only showed 295bhp at the wheels
> 
> ...


Dave, as we talked about I will try and get down Friday myself, where are they? Do you have an address?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

ObiWan said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from Awesome and they had a RR day ,vw & seat so i went for a look
> ...


http://www.awesomegti.com/


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Awesome GTI Store Ltd, Unit 1 Siemens Road, Northbank Business Park, Irlam, Manchester, M44 5AH, UK
Telephone: +44 (0)161 776 0777 / Fax: +44 (0)161 776 1777

See you there i will let you know what time ,, or i can meet you somewhere ,


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

davidg said:


> Awesome GTI Store Ltd, Unit 1 Siemens Road, Northbank Business Park, Irlam, Manchester, M44 5AH, UK
> Telephone: +44 (0)161 776 0777 / Fax: +44 (0)161 776 1777
> 
> See you there i will let you know what time ,, or i can meet you somewhere ,


Thanks for the details  Best meet you there, not sure which direction we will be coming from. Let us know what time?


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

My car's booked in at 4 to have the hazard relay replaced (dodgy indicators ) so I'll be there if anyone is left at that time 

Steve


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

stevett said:


> My car's booked in at 4 to have the hazard relay replaced (dodgy indicators ) so I'll be there if anyone is left at that time
> 
> Steve


Get there a bit early


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

davidg said:


> stevett said:
> 
> 
> > My car's booked in at 4 to have the hazard relay replaced (dodgy indicators ) so I'll be there if anyone is left at that time
> ...


yeh and ill do it for free


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

I was going to do it but didn't have the radio removal tools! Maybe they'll just sell me the part then if you have the tools? That'd be great if so  With the change I can get the car RR'ed


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

So its a 2wd RR? Shame, fancied bringing the MTM'd 6'er :?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

omen666 said:


> So its a 2wd RR? Shame, fancied bringing the MTM'd 6'er :?


http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/rollingroad.html

Yes 4 wd     

You will need to book as they where nearly full


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

davidg said:


> stevett said:
> 
> 
> > My car's booked in at 4 to have the hazard relay replaced (dodgy indicators ) so I'll be there if anyone is left at that time
> ...


What time you getting there?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > stevett said:
> ...


bmx is on at 11:45 so i will get there for 11:30 , set of at 11:00 only 20 mins :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

davidg said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


11:30 it is then, looking forward to it


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

im not rolling roading mine anymore, so my slot is free. i will still be there at 11.30 though


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Trying to book but not getting an answer today Xmas Eve, so I guess they are shut.

Anyone know when they are open next?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

bmx said:


> im not rolling roading mine anymore, so my slot is free. i will still be there at 11.30 though


A free slot  ,

open 28th i think


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

omen666 said:


> Trying to book but not getting an answer today Xmas Eve, so I guess they are shut.
> 
> Anyone know when they are open next?


i think there open tuesday. are you a northerner now then damon?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Always was one :wink:

Yep t'up north now, well northish.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Sent them an email requesting the cancelled slot, see you there.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Booked in for 1145 on Friday, will get there just after 11.

Dave, have you got my keyring ready? :wink:

I'll bring the 'old' one you can have back for a refurb [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

omen666 said:


> Booked in for 1145 on Friday, will get there just after 11.
> 
> Dave, have you got my keyring ready? :wink:


Yes it is done :wink: :wink: :wink: i will bring it with me .


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Cool!!! I was just kidding [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

I've got a TT cupholder and Armrest for sale if anyone wants a bargain whilst there.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

omen666 said:


> Booked in for 1145 on Friday, will get there just after 11.


be good to hear that on the rollers


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Yep, the Milltek sounds great, especially on drive past, maybe we could arrange that too :wink:

Have some video of driveby at Castle Coombe...

http://homepage.mac.com/dcurtis666/iMovieTheater48.html


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

omen666 said:


> Cool!!! I was just kidding [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> I've got a TT cupholder and Armrest for sale if anyone wants a bargain whilst there.


The "RS6" keyring looks GREAT ,


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

davidg said:


> omen666 said:
> 
> 
> > Cool!!! I was just kidding [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> ...


There are two "T"'s in RS4 though, arn't there?


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

Went there today to see some guys from audi-sport.net and the seat forums.

Saw RyanC's IHI S3, with about 288bhp at the wheels, IIRC. So a bit lower than he was expecting. The IHI sounded amazing once it came on boost.

Also saw Bill's (Badger5) Ibiza, with a truely awesome (no pun intended) 380bhp (approx) at the front wheels!!!

AL


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Bill was at the recent TTOC Castle Coombe trackday doing approx. 1:20 min laps, he/it's quick on the track.


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

omen666 said:


> Bill was at the recent TTOC Castle Coombe trackday doing approx. 1:20 min laps, he/it's quick on the track.


Yeah I had a little chat with him. Says he's entering it into a race series next year. What a car though. Superb.

AL


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi all afew of us are meeting at Stafford service junction 14-15 M6 (N) at about 9:30 for the blast up to Awesome gti so if your up for it well see you there.

DAZ


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

DAZTTC said:


> Hi all afew of us are meeting at Stafford service junction 14-15 M6 (N) at about 9:30 for the blast up to Awesome gti so if your up for it well see you there.
> 
> DAZ


Hope you won't need your snow chains :wink:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

what time are most of you getting there :wink:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

have you all gone with out me [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

DGW131 said:


> have you all gone with out me [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Yes :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

OK ! own up who went for a spin in the blue bus        :wink:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

It was bmx and his mate. Would have taken you for a spin Dave but PC Plod was lurking about.

Fun time, good to see everyone. Got loads of footage will put some up soon.

SteveTT, I must get some footage of my car from you somehow, DVD?


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

Nps Omen ill swap you it for a ride lol,

Ill transfer it to disk for you tomorrow if its anygood send me your new address and ill forward it on.

It was nice to meet some new faces, and old ones again.

Oh and ive got a nice few runs of Caney doing the half mile outside 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

good job i brought 2 spare pairs of undergromits, one for after the spin with damon in the big beast. and one pair for after the mad session with caney. those cars are rapid  thanks obiwan for getting me there, dont think i would have found it otherwise


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Great to meet you guys, some fantastic cars, missed caneys 1/2 mile outside


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

So, come on, numbers!!!


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

Another great day. Was a pleasure meeting you all.

RS6 was just superb. That thing wanted to fly off the rollers and visit the unit next door!!! The way it squatted down when Jim planted the throttle a couple of times was incredible. So glad I saw it.

There were some great looking cars there too. The smoothed and utra-lowered golf was an immaculate looking car. Stunning.

I also liked some of the TT's, especially BMX's on the 19" Sportecs.

Anyway. Thumbs up from me.

AL


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

clived said:


> So, come on, numbers!!!


ObiWan..........was with a lovely lady :wink: and I was too busy avoiding him 8) .......... may be about 10 cars


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

AL_B said:


> Another great day. Was a pleasure meeting you all.
> 
> RS6 was just superb. That thing wanted to fly off the rollers and visit the unit next door!!! The way it squatted down when Jim planted the throttle a couple of times was incredible. So glad I saw it.
> 
> ...


Don't forget about the red one


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

DGW131 said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > So, come on, numbers!!!
> ...


Charmer!! you now have a new friend in kiTTcaTT, she keeps her 3.2 dsg cleaner than obiwan and well away from rolling roads


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

DGW131 said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > So, come on, numbers!!!
> ...


Oddly, it being a rolling road day, the numbers I'm talking about are the results... :roll: :wink:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

clived said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > clived said:
> ...


    :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

clived said:


> Oddly, it being a rolling road day, the numbers I'm talking about are the results... :roll: :wink:


They all got a full laminated print out ,, the big blue bus was @ 414bhp at the wheels ,,,  i think   , so looking at @ 490 ish

Sorry Damon if I'm wrong


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Nope, spot on Dave 414bhp at wheels


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

yep it was a good day  damons car was nice but the civic type r had the best roar  have to arrange another one a bit further down south i.e nearer to me! clive mine did [email protected] which i guess would be 330-340 at the flywheel? a bit less than i was expecting but the air leak from the fmic can't be helping :?


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

caney said:


> yep it was a good day  damons car was nice but the civic type r had the best roar  have to arrange another one a bit further down south i.e nearer to me! clive mine did [email protected] which i guess would be 330-340 at the flywheel? a bit less than i was expecting but the air leak from the fmic can't be helping :?


from what ive seen on read outs, the transmition losses would have been from around the 85bhp mark on the haldex ive seen an s3 loose 100bhp. so that would make yours 365bhp to 380bhp. have a look at your other printouts to see what you usually loose it should be very similar,


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

bmx said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > yep it was a good day  damons car was nice but the civic type r had the best roar  have to arrange another one a bit further down south i.e nearer to me! clive mine did [email protected] which i guess would be 330-340 at the flywheel? a bit less than i was expecting but the air leak from the fmic can't be helping :?
> ...


damons car loses 80hp through the transmission so you could be right mate!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

You aren't allowed to call Damon's car the Big Blue Bus, as I've patented that name... :lol:


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

I was impressed with the rolling road! Sorry I missed you guys, I was held back at work until 4pm, I was the last car to run at around 4:45.

Pictures here...

http://public.fotki.com/sjbuck/audi_tt_ ... i_rolling/

Caney, I've taken a pic of your BHP/Torque curves and put them on there with the other pictures, hope that's OK 

Steve


----------



## stridgey (Apr 26, 2004)

Thoroughly enjoyed yesterday, seen some sweet cars - could somebody tell me what my car is pushing out at the flywheel if it did 215bhp at the wheels???


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Mine was putting out 215 at the wheels as well, the guys at Awesome said that equates to about 265ish at the flywheel. This was on bog standard petrol, no optimax (does it make a difference?!  )

I've added a short video clip of my run below.....

http://www.buckl.co.uk/media/RR1.avi


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I wasn't there so apologies I don't have all the background....but....

How can any one estimate the engine BHP? I've seen TTs on the same day as AMD have massive differences in drivetrain loss.

Why didn't they do the normal thing - drop the clutch and measure the losses. Then it's a simple case of adding them together (normally done by the dyno software) to give an estimated crank power.

Unless you have dynos done at the wheel before and can therefore compare I'm struggling to see how useful the figures are...unless you was after the power at the wheels. :?


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> I wasn't there so apologies I don't have all the background....but....
> 
> How can any one estimate the engine BHP? I've seen TTs on the same day as AMD have massive differences in drivetrain loss.
> 
> ...


apparently it was something to do with the brake on the rear rollers not being coupled to the software they had. thats why the 2wd cars were getting there clutch/ flywheel bhp readings and the 4wd cars didnt.


----------

